# Where to get decorative stones?



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi,

Where is a good place to get a few natural looking decorative stones? I have been to a few prominent local fish stores and they were charging obscure prices. It seemed that each decorative rock was going for $20+ dollars.

If anybody has any good links to decorative rocks or driftwood please share.

Thank You,
Kamil


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You can collect rocks and wood from local rivers/ponds/streams. You can also buy rock from landscaping companys. Just make sure that you boil it before putting into your tank.

http://www.azgardens.com/index.php

http://www.manzanita.com/


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I just ordered a cool piece of driftwood from ebay. It was pretty cheap, a measly 10 bucks which included shipping.  
Here is the guys store for all different kinds of driftwood: (he has hundreds)
http://stores.ebay.com/H-A-PANASKY-LLC_W0QQssPageNameZviQ3asibQ3astoreviewQQtZkm


----------

